# Sgii Battery Life?



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

What are you guys getting for average battery life on the GSII?

after 10 hours of light usage... a good friend is at 28%

This sounds poor imo... but wanted to see what the norm is for this phone...

Thanks in advanced...


----------



## dklimah (Aug 3, 2011)

Ill get away with 16 hours with 2 half hour charging sessions (drive to and from work) with moderate to heavy use. Now that I rooted that all may change. Froze some miscellaneous backround bloat.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I would have thought there were more owners of this phone here..... lol guess not.









anyway.... we rooted his phone, loaded up cyanogen and he is in heaven now....


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just converted my buddy from iOS and he got the gs2 on att. Getting relatively poor life right now, but att navigator seems to have jacked Android os usage (30%) and wake locked the phone. Just fixed it so we'll see what it looks like in the next day or two.

He was getting like 8 hours to a charge. I imagine that will go up to 15 or more now.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> I just converted my buddy from iOS and he got the gs2 on att. Getting relatively poor life right now, but att navigator seems to have jacked Android os usage (30%) and wake locked the phone. Just fixed it so we'll see what it looks like in the next day or two.
> 
> He was getting like 8 hours to a charge. I imagine that will go up to 15 or more now.


Same story here.. this guy came from the iphone as well... stock SGII sucked and battery was draining on wifi sharing crap...

rooted, installed caynogenmod... he is in heaven.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I just rooted, installed entropy's kernel, and removed some bloat. Otherwise left it stock. Told him to report back after the weekend. We'll see.


----------



## akaine2001 (Jul 22, 2011)

You guys have cm on atnt?


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

akaine2001 said:


> You guys have cm on atnt?


Current list of Galaxy S2 VARIANTS CM supports :http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_II:_FAQ


----------

